# Corso di esorcismo presso l'Università Europea di Roma



## tifoso evorutto (14 Aprile 2015)

In un ottica di ammodernamento delle offerte educative delle nostre università si terrà, presso l’Università Europea di Roma, un corso di esorcismo, aperto anche a persone laiche.

Il corso avrà la durata di una settimana al costo di € 250.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In un ottica di ammodernamento delle offerte educative delle nostre università si terrà, presso l’Università Europea di Roma, un corso di esorcismo, aperto anche a persone laiche.
> 
> Il corso avrà la durata di una settimana al costo di € 250.


Io vorrei imparare a girare la testa di 360°


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] il primo aprile è passato.


----------



## Morghot (14 Aprile 2015)

Spettacolo fossi a roma lo farei di corsa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] il primo aprile è passato.



notizia vera!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> notizia vera!!!



Ah speravo di no.


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

una mia amica ha visto dal vivo un esorcismo,li faceva un sacerdote che era alla sua scuola, ed è rimasta impressionata.
Sono cose che fanno sempre pensare anche chi ha fede,figuriamoci chi non crede.

Personalmente come credo esista uno esiste anche l'altro,ma credo serva un bello stomaco per fargli dal vero.


----------

